# Picked Up Our Replacement!!!



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

As a lot of you know, our 25rss was destroyed in a fire last month. Yesterday we brought home our brand new 28 rsds. LOVE the layout. The bunks are great, and we really like the dinette slide out better than the couch slide. It looks and feels like it's 10' longer when I'm towing it, so that'll take some getting used to . I also ordered a reese dual cam hp antisway, new 1200lb bars, and a prodigy brake controller. My RV center was selling the anti sway for 227.00, the bars for 93.00/EACH and 179.00 for the prodigy. I found that stuff on etrailer for 179/sway, 139/PAIR of bars, and 129/prodigy. I gave the prices to Parkview and they said their price wasn't much less than that so they couldn't match it, so I placed the order today. Best of all, shipping was only .99 cents! It should all be here before we camp in 2 weeks...can't wait.
Brent


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

btk said:


> As a lot of you know, our 25rss was destroyed in a fire last month. Yesterday we brought home our brand new 28 rsds. LOVE the layout. The bunks are great, and we really like the dinette slide out better than the couch slide. It looks and feels like it's 10' longer when I'm towing it, so that'll take some getting used to . I also ordered a reese dual cam hp antisway, new 1200lb bars, and a prodigy brake controller. My RV center was selling the anti sway for 227.00, the bars for 93.00/EACH and 179.00 for the prodigy. I found that stuff on etrailer for 179/sway, 139/PAIR of bars, and 129/prodigy. I gave the prices to Parkview and they said their price wasn't much less than that so they couldn't match it, so I placed the order today. Best of all, shipping was only .99 cents! It should all be here before we camp in 2 weeks...can't wait.
> Brent
> [snapback]107580[/snapback]​


Congrats, Brent! I Love happy endings!

Happy Tails!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sweet...sounds good. I received a new Prodigy brake controller as well. Since the GM direct connect harness that fit my 01 Yukon XL does not fit the 03 Yukon XL 2500, I figured I might as well upgrade to Prodidy (from Voyager). My Voyager unit is on Ebay at $33 so far, so that is cool.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Brent.

Wow, a 28RS-DS... talk about rising from the ashes! Whoo Hoo!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great news and good Luck Brent









If you need any ideas on mods, just see mine and Pdx Dougs galleries









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your replacement!

I bet you're ready to go camping.

Have fun with your new set-up.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback. You should have stopped in and let me see it!!!!

Gary


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Congrads on the new Outback. You should have stopped in and let me see it!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]107606[/snapback]​


Gary, you probably wanted to see the one that burned too


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new outback!!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT btk

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:



> Great news and good Luck Brent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, cause they are the only ones that have any mods to their 28' Outbacks...the rest of us just left them stock.


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on the new Outback, Brent.
> ...


I thought about that. I think I may name the camper Pheonix...


----------

